# Envoi de mail en ligne de commande



## gacg (18 Avril 2022)

Bonjour
Je souhaite intégrer intégrer dans un shell un avertissement par mail.
L'exécution de cette ligne de commande en mode terminal ne fonctionne pas.
echo "test"|mail -s "sujet" adressemail@xx 
de même lorsque j'exécute en pas a pas avec mail  adressemail@xx etc.
Je suis chez orange et sous version monterey.
J'ai essayé d'autres alternatives comme postfix mais rien n'y fait.
Avez vous une solution.


----------



## Lulucmy (23 Avril 2022)

Bonjour,

En ecrivant *man mail* dans la cli vous devriez voir apparaitre ça :





Essayez avec mailx, ou en suivant les commandes "exemples" en haut du manuel.
Vous pouvez egalement ajouter un -V pour savoir où est le problème.


----------

